# Fundraiser: Miracles for Merrick



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

We need the 2Cool brotherhood's help! Any donations for the silent auction are greatly appreciated. Come out to Scooter's in Pearland on March 29th, please see below:

"Merrickâ€™s Story"

On Sunday, August 25, 2013, Merrick, his mom and his middle brother Bryson were involved in a horrific vehicle accident as they were returning home from the baseball field. Merrick took the brunt of the impact, was LifeFlighted to Children's Memorial Herman Hospital, where he received a blood transfusion, brain surgery from a traumatic brain injury, as well as facial reconstruction and plastic surgery. He also lost his vision, totally, in his right eye. His recovery is going very well, but it will be a very lengthy process. Without insurance, medical costs have added up for Merrick's mommy, who is a single mom of three, and there's no guarantee where those expenses will stop. He will need at least one more facial surgery. Unfortunately, his family has lost their medical insurance coverage, so things are pretty tough during this time. All donations to help this little guy recover mentally and physically, and to help his mommy recover financially, would be greatly appreciated. Every little bit helps! Thank you so much for your time and consideration!

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

We're hosting a Texas Hold'em Poker Tournament. Cost is $50 to play! There will be re-buys during first hour only. Get your spot NOW as space is limited! PM me with questions, or email [email protected]. We're also having an AR-15 raffle ($5 ea or 5/$20) and wheelbarrow liquor raffle ($3 ea or 4/$10) ! At the event, we'll have 50/50 drawing, silent auction, and BBQ sandwiches ($5) and ice cold beverages for sale!

Volunteers and donations are gladly acc...epted!! We need extra tables and chairs for tourny, briskets for BBQ, and silent auction items. We would LOVE silent auction items such as: Texans memorabilia, Scentsy package, Mary Kay basket, Wine baskets, Premiere Designs jewelry, Cross purse, anything BLINGY, Oil changes, hunting/fishing gear, Artwork, children's games/toys, Gift certificates for local businesses in Alvin and Pearland... whatever you think will sell - large or small! Please email us at [email protected] to donate and/or volunteer. PayPal [email protected] WE APPRECIATE YOU!!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Texas Boys Outdoors will donate a $50 gift certificate that can be used to purchase apparel/gear on the website. Let me know how many poker spots available and I can prob send a few players over. Great cause and I wish the lil fella and family the best of luck, will say a prayer for them.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Z, I cant make it but would like to buy a few raffle tickets. PM me and lets see if we can work it out
Worthy Cause
Thanks


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I'm in. Let me know what you need Matt. 
T


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Can we go by and buy some raffle tickets at Scooters during the day?

Prior and this week at scooters?


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

I need some raffle tickets but I am here in Victoria tx. Do you have to be present to win?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

tunchistheman said:


> I need some raffle tickets but I am here in Victoria tx. Do you have to be present to win?


You don't have to be present to win. Thanks for the support, I will pm you with some options on how to get the tickets.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Can we go by and buy some raffle tickets at Scooters during the day?
> 
> Prior and this week at scooters?


Unfortunately not at this time but we may have nights every couple of weeks where we will announce that we will be there with tickets. I will send you a pm.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Have to give a shout out to a few 2Cool sponsors that immediately stepped up when they became aware of this benefit:

Joe Moughon with ChickenBoy Lures
Tobin Strickland with Troutsupport
Roy Crush with Texas Boys Outdoors
Capt. Bryan Brawner with Galveston Bay Charters

All of these 2Cool sponsors have agreed to donate their products or services for the silent auction. Good job guys!

Thanks 2Cool!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Is there a paypal acct. set up? I'm far away from u guys.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

I will post something about it on the Texas Boys Outdoors Facebook page as well.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

tunchistheman said:


> I need some raffle tickets but I am here in Victoria tx. Do you have to be present to win?


I received your payment via Paypal, tickets on the way and good luck! Thanks bro!


----------



## hightide82 (Dec 2, 2011)

This is for a great cause guys. My wife is good friends with missy and we will be donating some things as well.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Merrick looks like one tough young man. Good on ya Z. and all that help. Prayers for all involved and God Bless.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Merrick looks like one tough young man. Good on ya Z. and all that help. Prayers for all involved and God Bless.


Thanks! 2Cool has represented so far!:doowapsta


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I have AR-15 raffle tickets!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks Tobin @ Troutsuppport. I received these in the mail today. Thanks for donating to this worthy cause.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Shout out to the following 2Coolers who stepped up an bought raffle tickets! Remember you get 5 AR-15 raffle tickets for $20 and you do not have to be present to win!

SeaYa'll
tunchistheman
Chickenboy
Hookspit
DCAVA


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Z,
I got my tickets today. Carolyn was right on time. I hope she picked me a winner.
It was good talking with you yesterday


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

SeaY'all said:


> Z,
> I got my tickets today. Carolyn was right on time. I hope she picked me a winner.
> It was good talking with you yesterday


Thanks for donating!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

*Guided Trip Donation!*

Shout out to 2Cool sponsor CaptBryan. He stepped up to the plate and donated a 1/2 day guided trip! Captain Bryan Brawner 409-256-1265


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

*Scooter's today from 6-8PM*

I will be st Scooter's Ice House today in Pearland from 6PM until 8PM with AR-15 raffle tickets. I will be wearing a burgandy pullover and charcoal slacks. Come get your tickets :cop:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

*Donor Solicitation Letter*

Here is an official donor letter to help the cause. We are still procuring donations I can email this to you so PM me if interested. Thanks!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Awesome, Captain Bryan is a great guy and heck of a fisherman, someone will def enjoy that trip!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Shout out to Hector, 2Cooler DA REEL DADDY! He just stopped by my office and purchased some raffle tickets for the AR-15!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Glad to help out. I hope your effort for the little guy and his family work out. God Bless and Good Luck, DRD!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Local Clearlake area artist, Craig Russel donated several of his signed, nature prints to the cause. Thanks man!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Shout out to 2Cool member JFolm! Thanks for the $60 donation and your raffle tickets are in the mail. Good luck!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Want to give thanks to dbarham! He is donating a fully cooked and vacuum packed brisket and slab of pork ribs! Thanks bro! Not to mention he purchased some of the AR-15 raffle tickets


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Holy moly! JT from WestEndAnglers just paid $500 for Tobin's donated DVD's! These will not make it to the auction, LOL!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I received my tickets. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Good Deal Matt...I'll get with you next week when I get back in town.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Can I meet up next friday or is that too late?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

JFolm said:


> I received my tickets. Thanks for doing this.


Thank you!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Good Deal Matt...I'll get with you next week when I get back in town.


That would be great! We just had a member from TexasKayakFisherman, user name "Alsatian", donate these fine pieces!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

dbarham said:


> Can I meet up next friday or is that too late?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


The cutoff for donations is technically the 22nd but since you are donating a brisket and ribs a couple of days before the actual event would work. Am I correct to assume that the winning bidder can freeze it? Thanks!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

This CCA Kingfish Stamp / Print set will be up for grabs in the silent auction. Anyone on here do custom framing?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

The love from the fishing brotherhood continues! Adam "TxAdam 2Cooler" from Fish-N-Hunt, donated this wading gear. Net, belt bag, cork Stringer and tote vest!

Thanks for stepping up Adam!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks to 2Cooler "Drundel" for the Paypal cash for raffle tickets! You the man Brad! Tix in the mail!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Shout out to 2Cooler "millertym_1978" for the raffle ticket purchase! Tix are in the mail bro!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

My girlfriend, mom and I are getting some things together for the benefit. I believe the gf is making up some gift baskets and I will throw in some fishing gear. Bless this little boy and his family, my family has gone through something similar.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> My girlfriend, mom and I are getting some things together for the benefit. I believe the gf is making up some gift baskets and I will throw in some fishing gear. Bless this little boy and his family, my family has gone through something similar.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Thanks Smack!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Special thanks to Capt. Hebert from Tidal Surge for donating these fine lures! You the man Shawn!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Huge thanks to 2Cool sponsor "royboy42" for donating his Texas Boys Outdoor's gear for this worthwhile cause. Thanks Roy!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

*Merrick is going fishing!*

Merrick gets to go on a fishing trip this year! Roy from Texas Boys Outdoors is going to include Merrick on one of his episodes next season! God bless you man!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=8323409#post8323409


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> Merrick gets to go on a fishing trip this year! Roy from Texas Boys Outdoors is going to include Merrick on one of his episodes next season! God bless you man!
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=8323409#post8323409


:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Shout out to 2Cooler "coachlaw" for purchasing some AR-15 raffle tickets! I want to remind everyone that we have about a week left before the benefit day. Over the next week I am available to send out as many raffle tickets as possible, LOL! They are 5 for $20. Good luck!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

*Laguna Donates Liquid Series Rod!*

We had a rod builder step up to the plate and donate a rod for the benefit! Thanks to 2Cool sponsor Laguna for donating the Liquid Series 7' Medium Light with split grip. I drove out to Laguna today and personally picked it up. Nice to meet you Victor T. Also, huge shout out to Chris Williamson. Thanks for making this happen Chris!


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Just a reminder that the March 29th event for this young man is just right around the corner.........cC


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Sold a boat load of raffle tickets at the American Legion 554 BBQ Cook Off! Shout out to High Pressure Cookers!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow! FishWestEnd member "Reelfeathers" just met me at Pearland Bowling Center and donated one of his works! Thanks Matt!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Just sent paypal for AR tickets... Woo Hooo


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Chris builds an awesome rod, I have several Laguna's, and I love them all.. Bid high folks, these rods ain't cheap...:dance:



Zeitgeist said:


> We had a rod builder step up to the plate and donate a rod for the benefit! Thanks to 2Cool sponsor Laguna for donating the Liquid Series 7' Medium Light with split grip. I drove out to Laguna today and personally picked it up. Nice to meet you Victor T. Also, huge shout out to Chris Williamson. Thanks for making this happen Chris!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> Sold a boat load of raffle tickets at the American Legion 554 BBQ Cook Off! Shout out to High Pressure Cookers!


I'm glad we could help out.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Zeitgeist said:


> Huge thanks to 2Cool sponsor "royboy42" for donating his Texas Boys Outdoor's gear for this worthwhile cause. Thanks Roy!


Glad to be able to donate to a great cause. Looking forward to meeting the youngster and taking him fishing. And looks like he'll have a heck of a fishing rod now too!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Shout out to long time 2Coolers "Badhabit" and "Tortuga"! Both bought $100 worth of the AR-15 tickets! Thanks guys!

Here is a picture of "Badhabit" singing karoake at the 2012 TC Dike 2Cool gathering, LOL!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

royboy42 said:


> Glad to be able to donate to a great cause. Looking forward to meeting the youngster and taking him fishing. And looks like he'll have a heck of a fishing rod now too!


YUP...Picked it up from Mr. Glenn Berryhill this afternoon. Rod, loaded tackle box, wading belt, donut net, & an unexpected $ present. I will put fresh 10# P Line on the reel & he will be ready to go stick fish royboy!  See Y'all at Scooters next Saturday!


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Im assuming raffle tickets will be available at the benefit?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

agonzales1981 said:


> Im assuming raffle tickets will be available at the benefit?


Yes!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Just a reminder there are also raffle tickets for a wheel barrel of liquor! They are 4 for $10!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Zeitgeist said:


> Shout out to long time 2Coolers "Badhabit" and "Tortuga"! Both bought $100 worth of the AR-15 tickets! Thanks guys!
> 
> Here is a picture of "Badhabit" singing karoake at the 2012 TC Dike 2Cool gathering, LOL!


 The preacher man says it's the end of time, and the Mississippi river is a going dry. The interest is up and the stock market down and yer gonna get mugged if ya go downtown... I live back in the woods ya see, the woman and the kids and the dogs and me... I got a shotgun a rifle and a FWD and a country boy can survive... Country folks can survive...


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Badhabit said:


> The preacher man says it's the end of time, and the Mississippi river is a going dry. The interest is up and the stock market down and yer gonna get mugged if ya go downtown... I live back in the woods ya see, the woman and the kids and the dogs and me... I got a shotgun a rifle and a FWD and a country boy can survive... Country folks can survive...


And we say grace and we say Maâ€™am
And if you ainâ€™t into that we donâ€™t give a d####


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Ha ha!


----------



## LPTXGUY03 (Jun 8, 2011)

Is this the lady that got caught stealing and is now driving an Audi?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

*Donated Brisket & Ribs!*

Thanks to 2Cool user "dbarham" for donating the Joe's BBQ brisket & ribs! You the man Duane!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

*Thanks for the Sticky!*

It is the final count down, the last week until the benefit. At this point, the most helpful thing that can be done is buy some AR-15 raffle tickets (5 for $20), buy some liquor wheel barrel raffle tickets (4 for $10) and of course, attend the benefit Saturday. If you need raffle tickets, send me a pm or follow the instructions on the first post of this thread!

You do not have to be present to win the raffle but, I encourage everyone to come out to Scooter's Icehouse in Pearland on Saturday. There will be the poker game, a DJ and a live band. The auction starts at 5PM. There are so many fishing items that were donated; Tidal Surge Lures, Laguna Rod, Texas Boys Outdoors gear, Chickenboy Lures, Fish-N-Hunt wading gear etc. etc.

We need a presence from 2Cool my friends! :sheepy:


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey Z you got any spots at the poker table left?? what time game start???


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

jtbailey said:


> Hey Z you got any spots at the poker table left?? what time game start???


Great question JT! Technically 12:30 but I would get there to sign in by Noon!

This brings up a great point! We have room for 100 players and you don't have to sign up now to play. You can just show up and sign in to play. So if you can make it, come on out!

See you there JT!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Shout out to 2Cool member "Hooked" for the AR-15 raffle ticket purchase!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

*Chickenboy Represents!*

What a great day of donations for the benefit! Joe at Chickenboy Lures was one of the very first to commit. I finally met with him today to pick up the gift basket of his lures and other goodies that he promised me. He had a special surpise. He donated a new H&H PTX ST 846 7' Medium/Extra Fast Spinning rod! Thanks Joe!

PS Nice touch on the wine! :brew:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

*Wait....there is more!*

In my excitement I mentioned Chickenboy's generous donation to my buddy "cpthook!" Ya'll know "cpthook" the resident tarpon fisherman? He donated a new Shimano Saros 2500FA to go with the H&H rod! Can you say combo? Thanks Michael!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^Cool, glad to see alot of support for this good cause Z!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

DCAVA said:


> ^^^Cool, glad to see alot of support for this good cause Z!


Good luck bro! You were one of the first to buy the AR-15 raffle tickets. To bad you can't make it to the benefit!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Zeitgeist said:


> In my excitement I mentioned Chickenboy's generous donation to my buddy "cpthook!" Ya'll know "cpthook" the resident tarpon fisherman? He donated a new Shimano Saros 2500FA to go with the H&H rod! Can you say combo? Thanks Michael!


Wtg Mike!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Zeitgeist said:


> Good luck bro! You were one of the first to buy the AR-15 raffle tickets. To bad you can't make it to the benefit!


 I wish I could get out there for it, Saturday in the car business is game day, hope u guys have a blast!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

If any of you can make it there are some fishing goodies up for bids at the auction. My girlfriend also made a nice margarita basket as well. I grabbed some of my favorite lures and a few other things to go along with a Spiderwire "Wolf Spider" tackle bag. This little boy and his family need all the support they can get. 








http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

We need the 2Cool brotherhood's help! Any donations for the silent auction are greatly appreciated. Come out to Scooter's in Pearland on March 29th, please see below:

"Merrickâ€™s Story"

On Sunday, August 25, 2013, Merrick, his mom and his middle brother Bryson were involved in a horrific vehicle accident as they were returning home from the baseball field. Merrick took the brunt of the impact, was LifeFlighted to Children's Memorial Herman Hospital, where he received a blood transfusion, brain surgery from a traumatic brain injury, as well as facial reconstruction and plastic surgery. He also lost his vision, totally, in his right eye. His recovery is going very well, but it will be a very lengthy process. Without insurance, medical costs have added up for Merrick's mommy, who is a single mom of three, and there's no guarantee where those expenses will stop. He will need at least one more facial surgery. Unfortunately, his family has lost their medical insurance coverage, so things are pretty tough during this time. All donations to help this little guy recover mentally and physically, and to help his mommy recover financially, would be greatly appreciated. Every little bit helps! Thank you so much for your time and consideration!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If any of you can make it there are some fishing goodies up for bids at the auction. My girlfriend also made a nice margarita basket as well. I grabbed some of my favorite lures and a few other things to go along with a Spiderwire "Wolf Spider" tackle bag. This little boy and his family need all the support they can get.
> View attachment 1220322
> 
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Way to go smack!!


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

How the heck did this get by me??? Just noticed on FB as Caroyln mentioned all the "fishing stuff" donations...Really sad to hear what this young man has went through and want to help. 

I'm dead tired from a long day at work and doing it all over again tomorrow starting early but will Paypal you some money tomorrow evening for raffle tickets and you can hold'em for me or send them to me , however you want to do it.

Nice job to you and the 2Cool family for all the help and support....as always!!!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

fishtale said:


> How the heck did this get by me??? Just noticed on FB as Caroyln mentioned all the "fishing stuff" donations...Really sad to hear what this young man has went through and want to help.
> 
> I'm dead tired from a long day at work and doing it all over again tomorrow starting early but will Paypal you some money tomorrow evening for raffle tickets and you can hold'em for me or send them to me , however you want to do it.
> 
> Nice job to you and the 2Cool family for all the help and support....as always!!!


Sounds good Tommy! You can PayPal to:

[email protected] or [email protected]

Technically you don't need a receipt because or side of the tickets has all the pertinent info.

Thanks bro!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the raffle ticket Miss Dixie! Good luck!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm wanting to buy some raffle tickets it's it to late? Also what hours is this benefit open from-to. Would love to come down and support this little guy. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

txteltech said:


> I'm wanting to buy some raffle tickets it's it to late? Also what hours is this benefit open from-to. Would love to come down and support this little guy.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


It is not to late at all, if you use Paypal you can send money to:

[email protected]

Or you can buy some directly at the benefit. It starts at Noon, poker starts at 12:30, band starts at 3PM, Live auction at 5PM. Come on out bro!


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll be there


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

agonzales1981 said:


> I'll be there


Cool AJ, Robert is going to hang for a couple of hours also.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Framed CCA Kingfish Print / Stamp Display...Special Thanks to John @ The Great Frame Up in Pearland for such a fantastic job!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Very nice Blk Jck!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Have to get rid of this stuff, LOL!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy's gal Renee drove all the way from Victoria to deliver these gift baskets of liquor and other goodies! Smack donated a tackle bag full of high priced lures like Corkies, Maniac Mullets & Super Spooks! I will post a pic of it later Mac! Thanks!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Y'all come on out! Met 2Cooler "Riley & Sons" he is mad at me because I gave his wife the business card to my girlfriend's interior decorating company, LOL!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

"Sharkchum & Sharknugg" showed up to play poker!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Here is the man of the hour!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Blk jck 225 & agonzales1981! Thanks for coming out!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

The Zeitgeist with Chickenboy and Blackjack!


----------



## hightide82 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice to see all of you 2cool guys there. It was a great time.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Good job Matt. Your efforts were rewarded 10 fold.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Good deal guys and kuddos to all who participated!!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Merrick was playing in the back of a pick up truck with another young boy. I wanted to meet him. The scars on his head are noticeable but his spirit and common courtesy to others is breathtaking. I introduced myself and he said thank you for coming. I shook his hand and pretended his strong grip on my hand dropped me to my knees. He laughed. I shook the hand of his friend - his grip also dropped me to my knees.


----------

